# ST3XX - Reverse Speed / HYDRO /Faster MOD ?



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Has anyone tinkered with your 3XX to make the reverse faster. I feel like when I intially set it up, I maxed it out. Reverse is sooooo slow. Need to eyeball the rods again


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> Anyone have a clue how to make reverse just even a smigen faster. Or is it capped at government regulated reverse safety speed ;-)


My 330 goes pretty quickly backwards as well as forwards. 
It has to do with adjusting the linkage under the dash and arm.
If you adjust it to go quickly backwards you will slow down the forward speed, but I assume your forward speed is almost running behind it right? You can adjust it to have the best of both worlds. 
Im not at my machine right now though so I can't exactly show you what to do. Have a look see it's easy. 




Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

End up having a look?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Linkage looks like it was adjusted already ! Heh, I feel like I don't care about the forward speed as much as the reverse.

How are the ends of your wheels axles. Nice and clean ?
This would be my 2nd season. It's religiously sprayed with Fluid Film post winter storage. A smigen of rust stains I see just on on the ends.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

So it's all good now? 
Yes, I like a fast reverse as well. 
I'll have to have a look at the axle ends. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Axles look good over here. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

